# vintage Dekalite torch any history for me



## LoveCraft (Dec 7, 2004)

I thought I would post this in here since it would most likely be a collector to know what sort of flashlight I’m after. It’s a dynamo torch made by Dekalite around the 30’s. I believe it’s a Swiss company but that’s about it. My friend has bought one and has asked if I knew anything about it, anyone ever seen a vintage flashlight by these guys or know of a site listing any models they made?


Any help would be great, thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tates (Dec 21, 2006)

LoveCraft said:


> I thought I would post this in here since it would most likely be a collector to know what sort of flashlight I’m after. It’s a dynamo torch made by Dekalite around the 30’s. I believe it’s a Swiss company but that’s about it. My friend has bought one and has asked if I knew anything about it, anyone ever seen a vintage flashlight by these guys or know of a site listing any models they made?
> 
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


Hi - found your post with a Google search. I have a "*Deklalite*" torch which is similar to the one you describe - but note spelling!! Swiss made etc and they were sold by an English company calling itself Dekla and selling them as motor accessories.

Here is a snippet of the description.

The Deklalite
INEXHAUSTIBLE POCKET TORCH.
DEKLA LIMITED,
Manufacturers of High-Class Motor Accessories, 
Beacon Works, 103-7, Bradford St., Birmingham.


----------

